# Views From The Top Forums



## Greg (Aug 27, 2003)

Darren from VFTT is looking for a little help:


> My server has been flooded with virus emails from all of the worms that were released this week. This overload caused the server to run out of space and then kill all of my dynamic files. Bottom line is that all this data is lost. I will try to restore what I can. It might be a while before this site is back online.
> 
> If anyone out there is a SQL database and/or VBulletin guru and wants to give me a hand, I would really appreciate it. My only other option is to reset everything and start the forums all over again. Email me at darren@viewsfromthetop.com if you can help.
> 
> ...


----------



## pedxing (Sep 4, 2003)

*They're baaaack!*

I'm glad to see VFTT is back up. Sorry to see that the old threads were lost. What a load of stress and worry for Darren, the webmaster.

And kudos to Greg for showing class and compassion in trying to help out a fellow webmeister.


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: They're baaaack!*



			
				pedxing said:
			
		

> And kudos to Greg for showing class and compassion in trying to help out a fellow webmeister.


Thanks Ped. Darren's and my site are similar in the fact that both sites are more or less part time hobbies. I know that if that happened to me I'd feel better knowing there were others' trying to help!


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2003)

The site and forums are back up and running:

http://www.viewsfromthetop.com/


----------

